# Darstellungsfehler Firefox + KDE 4.4.5 + ATI treiber 10.7

## aZZe

Hallo!

Ich habe das Problem, dass wenn ich in Firefox schnell scrolle ich nur noch Balken und Teilabschnitte der Webseite sehe. Weiß einer was das ist? Ich würde gerne Screenshots machen nur wenn ich die Maus bewege oder ein anderes Programm öffne macht der Firefox schon einen Refresh und alles sieht wieder normal aus. Hat einer eine Idee?

emerge -info:

```

Portage 2.1.8.3 (default/linux/amd64/10.0, gcc-4.4.3, glibc-2.11.2-r0, 2.6.34-gentoo-r1 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.34-gentoo-r1-x86_64-AMD_Phenom-tm-_II_X4_965_Processor-with-gentoo-1.12.13

Timestamp of tree: Tue, 10 Aug 2010 12:45:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p37

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.11

dev-lang/python:     2.6.5-r3, 3.1.2-r4

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.1-r2

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.13

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.65

sys-devel/automake:  1.8.5-r4, 1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:       4.3.4, 4.4.3-r2

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=amdfam10 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=amdfam10 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://de-mirror.org/distro/gentoo"

LANG="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="de_DE.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="de en en_GB en_US"                                                                                                                                                        

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync1.de.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow 3dnowext X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 audiofile bash-completion berkdb bzip2 cdinstall cdr cli cpudetection cracklib crypt css cups cxx dbus dga dri dvd dvdr encode fax ffmpeg firefox firefox3 flac fortran gcrypt gdbm geoip gif gnutls gpm hal iconv icq imagemagick java java6 jpeg kde lame mad mmx mng modules mozilla mp3 mp4 mpeg mplayer mudflap multilib mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg opengl openmp pam pcre pdf perl plasma png pppd python qt3 qt3support qt4 rar rdp readline reflection samba scanner semantic-desktop session sndfile spl sse sse2 ssl sysfs taglib tcpd templates tiff unicode usb vcd vnc vorbis xorg xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="de en en_GB en_US" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

P.S.: Das problem tritt auch mit Thunderbird auf. Sieht irgendwie so aus als beträfe das nur mozilla Produkte. Mit konqueror habe ich das Problem nicht.

----------

## kernelOfTruth

das ist ein bekanntes Problem:

dann betrifft es wohl eher vermehrt gtk-Programme

hilft es, wenn du das compositing (opengl-beschleunigter desktop) mit kwin oder compiz aktivierst ?

----------

## aZZe

Compositing verbessert es in der Tat. Es verbessert es aber nur zu sagen wir mal 95%. Manchmal tritt das Phänomen noch auf wie z.B. bei ebay aber nicht mehr so oft. Gibt es einen Bug Report dazu?

----------

## ScytheMan

hab das problem auch. das sollte helfen:

http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/ATI_Catalyst#Catalyst_10.6.2F10.7_:_black.2Fgrey.2Fwhite_boxes.2Fartifacts_in_firefox.2Fthunderbird

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *ScytheMan wrote:*   

> hab das problem auch. das sollte helfen:
> 
> http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/ATI_Catalyst#Catalyst_10.6.2F10.7_:_black.2Fgrey.2Fwhite_boxes.2Fartifacts_in_firefox.2Fthunderbird

 

dann hast du aber wieder das Problem, dass du den xorg-server patchen musst:

 *xserver-xorg-backclear.patch wrote:*   

>  --- xorg-server-1.6.3/composite/compalloc.c	2009-07-07 13:48:57.000000000 -0400
> 
> +++ xorg-server-1.6.3-backclear/composite/compalloc.c	2009-09-09 11:55:03.000000000 -0400
> 
> @@ -483,65 +483,33 @@
> ...

 

----------

## aZZe

Wurde gefixt mit Version 10.9. Firefox und Thunderbird sehen und verhalten sich jetzt wieder normal unter KDE bei mir.

----------

